# Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

					Nachdem Disney Lucasfilm von George Lucas übernommen hatte und auch die Rechte an der Star Wars-Franchise hält, wurde umgehend ein 7. Teil der Filmserie angekündigt. J.J. Abrams hat laut seiner Aussage den Job als Regisseur des Films abgelehnt, da er die Filme lieber im Kino sehen möchte.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*


----------



## Ryle (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Richtig so, er wäre auch der Falsche dafür. 
Abrams hat so sein ganz eigenes Ding Filme und Serien zu machen. Es ist immer ein Mix aus guter, wenn auch verwirrender Story, gut geschnittener Action, haufenweise Klischees mit Anlehnungen an ältere Filme und viel Selbstironie. Das macht durchaus Spaß und funktioniert auch, z.B eben beim Star Trek Reboot, aber bei Star Wars würde er damit gnadenlos scheitern. Außerdem kann man sich als Regisseur mit Star Wars ganz arg die Finger verbrennen. Die alte Trilogie hat so viele geprägt, ganz egal ob Regisseure, das Genre an sich oder einfach nur die Zuschauer - da wird es schwer jemanden zu finden der an die alten Filme anschließen kann, dabei heutige Generationen zufriedenstellt und gleichzeitig bei den eingesessenen Fans keinen Shitstorm auslöst.

Aber das die Rechte aus den Fingern von Lucas raus sind ist auf jeden Fall ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Respekt zu seinem Lebenswerk und den alten Filmen, aber alles was danach kam war einfach nur grottig. Ohne sein Mitwirken an Indie 4 hätte der z.B sicher auch was werden können. Angeblich waren sämtliche K.O Kriterien des Films seine Ideen die er unbedingt durchsetzen musste.


----------



## sfc (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Es reicht doch, dass Abrams aus Star Trek einen handlungsarmen, glattgebügelten und inhaltlich widersprüchlichen Actionklamauk gemacht hat.  Wäre schade, wenn auch Star Wars kaum noch von Transformers und anderem Bay-Müll zu unterschieden wäre. Wobei er mit talentierteren Autoren (also nicht seinen speichelleckenden Orci und Kurtzman) wohl zumindest dafür taugen würde, Filme auf dem mittelmäßigen Niveau von Episode 1 hinzubekommen.


----------



## Niza (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Ist doch interressant das ein 7ter teil kommt.

Über die Story wird im Internet wirklich viel spekuliert das stimmt auf jedenfall.

Ich bin mal gespannt wer Regisseur wird.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Singler (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Disnay? Was für ne Klitsche soll das sein? Kenne nur Disney.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Er soll ruhig den StarWars Film machen, denn bei StarTrek will ich ihn nicht mehr haben !
Der hat StarTrek zu einem Mainstream Mist verkommen lasen, einfach nur zum kotzen.


----------



## ghorgal (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

die ungeraden teile bei star trek waren doch immer rotz, also den 2ten abwarten und schauen wie sich die charaktere entwickeln.
ich persönlich würde ganz gern james cameron oder joseph kosinski an star wars arbeiten sehen wollen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Also die Filme " Der Zorn des Khan, Zurück in die Gegenwart, Das unentdeckte Land " waren für dich "rotz" 
Sorry, aber das ist lächerlich -_-


----------



## OctoCore (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Du Scherzkeks, das sind doch grade die "geraden".


----------



## DerBratmaxe (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Ridley Scott und Michael Bay, dazu der Soundtrack von Hans Zimmer


----------



## OctoCore (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Bitte nicht Michael Bay und bitte nicht immer Hans Zimmer


----------



## darthbomber (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Hmm, iwie hab ich das dumpfe Gefühl, dass das Projekt "Star Wars Epidode VII" an die Wand gehen wird...man möge mich Lügen strafen. Und zum Thema Star Trek XI...den Schinken kann man ansich durchgehen lassen, nur erwarte ich mir von Star Trek XII bissl mehr Tiefgang, wenn man die Fans des Prime-Universums ansprechen möchte. Da muss sich J.J. jetz beweisen und wehe da kommt so ne Gurke wie Star Trek V raus. 

Achso und für die Hans Zimmer-Fetischisten...Star Wars Soundtracks only by John Williams, basta.


----------



## rakul (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

bloß nicht michael bay, der kann doch auch nur auf überpatriotischen, alles vernichtenden ami machen^^ für star wars imho ungeeignet.

was abrams aus star trek gemacht hat, kann man sich als fan der vorhergenden filme und serien ja nun echt nur bedingt antun. sowas weichgespühltes...

hätte eventuell gut getan, wäre er doch als kind star trek- und nicht star wars-fan gewesen, dann hätte er mehr respekt dem franchise entgegengebracht.

evt sollte er doch zu star wars übersiedeln.


----------



## sfc (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass John Williams 80 Jahre alt ist. Der wird sicherlich nicht ab 2015 noch mehrere Jahre als Komponist bereitstehen. Ich schätze, dass man sich mit einen neuen Komponisten anfreunden wird müsen. Und sei es auch nur einer, der erst noch zusammen mit Williams arbeitet und sich später an dessen Arbeit orientiert und einige Elemente übernimmt.


----------



## lu89 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Für mich gibt es genau drei Star Wars Filme: Krieg der Sterne, Das Imperium schlägt zurück (bester Sci-fi Film aller Zeiten) und Die Rückkehr der Jediritter. Alle drei sind absolute Topfilme, die solch unwürdige Prequels einfach nicht verdient haben . Nach Episode 1-3 werde ich bestimmt nicht ins Kino gehen und mir die neuen Teile ansehen, stattdessen sollten sie lieber mal die drei Originalteile (also die Kinofassung) auf Blueray bringen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

StarWars gibt es doch schon auf Bluray...


----------



## migg (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Die Meinung vertrete ich ebenfalls.Das usgetausche von dem Neuen Aniken gegen den orginalen war entäuschend und unmöglich. Es wird in den neu gedrehten Filmen fast ausschließlich zu sehr auf Spezialeffekte gesetzt und der Hintergrund, die Atmosphäre und Stimmung kommen zu kurz, Spezialeffekte können nur unterstützend wirken, aber einen Film nicht ausmachen...! Star Wars ist unerwartet, damals so berühmt geworden, weil die Charaktere von jedem Schauspieler bemerkenswert umgesetzt wurde und aus verhältnismäßig wenig verfügbaren mitteln  das maximalste heraus geholt wurden ist. Es sind zu viele fahsel fehler in  der Erzählung der neuen Teile gemacht wurden. Das Grundkonzept der Geschichte war und ist ebenfalls super aber es wurde zu wenig und vollig falsch auf diverse und wichtige Sachverhalte eingegangen. Drei  Rollen haben mich begeistert bei Episode eins das war Liam Neeson, der junge kleine Skywalker und der Darsteller des Darth Maul, der hervorragend die dunkle Seite verkörperte. Gut hat sich als Ben ,auch Ewan McGregor gemacht. Kenne einige >Star Wars fans die es auch so sehen....


----------



## Crix1990 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Warum sollte Abrams da Regie führen?
Damit er noch ne Reihe an die Wand setzen kann?
Sperrt ihn bloß weg...


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Bitte aber nicht James Cameron, ich möchte nicht Luke und Mara Jade in einem Sternen Zertörer sehen, während die alte Leia uns die ganze Geschichte erzählt...


----------



## Eissner (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Also ich könnte mir sehr gut Christopher Nolan oder Ridley Scott als Regisseur vorstellen.Und für den Score Howard Shore.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Star Wars - Episode VII: J.J. Abrams möchte lieber Fan im Kino statt Regisseur sein*

Mal nicht übertreiben.  Star Wars ist im Grunde ja recht simpel gestrickter klassischer Space Opera-Trash - aber schlimmer geht immer. Deshalb lieber nicht Michael Bay.
Aber die letzt genannten zwei beiden sind auch nicht unbedingt nötig, die wären damit eher unterfordert. 
"Das sind nicht die Regisseure, die Ihr sucht!"


----------

